# masking help mgb gt v8 house of kolor



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Guys

In need of some help here.
I have been on detailingworld for many years and always read and took notes of what other people do which has helped alot.
In doing so it has inspired me to create my own project car which i present to you an mgb gt 78 which i have put a 4.1 rover v8 in. I have been building this car for 2 years and im finally at the painting stage.

This is the first car i have ever painted. probably havent chose the easiest paint to work with nor the cheapest but thought i would throw myself in at the deep end and use house of kolor candy apple red.
It consists off 3 layers epoxy primer, 3 layers silver orion base, 3 layers candy apple red and 3 layers of klear coat.
I have always loved colour.
I have painted all the door shuts, under the bonnet, rear tailgate.
My question is what do you think is the best thing to use to mask it off properly to prevent as much overspray as possible and to avoid a klear coat line. 
soft masking foam lines? 
Masking tape?
Whats peoples professional thoughts?

Any help is much appreciated.

Please see below pics so you can see my current situation.
Hope you guys like it.

Many thanks in advance

Mike

:detailer:
















[/URL]


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

candy pics to follow tomorrow. Laptop battery about to die. all doors and bonnet is back on the car


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Whats the candy ? is it a base coat kandy or intercoat clear kandy ?


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kandy is a Urethane Kandy base coat that sits ontop of the silver orion.

Many thanks Mike


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Why didn't you just do the shuts and the main body all in one go??


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

He probs wants to put the doors,bonnet and boot on so every thing matches but I would have got the shell a bit closer to paint before doing the shuts but good effort


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah that's exactly it toddy. I didn't want to risk a slight colour difference with it being a candy paint.
Like I say it's the first time I've ever done this so any advice is appreciated. 
Hoping tonight to have it sprayed. As they say pray before they spray


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You can softly fold the tape lengthwise so you have a long 'loop' rather than folded, and then use that to mask. It stops getting a harsh line, as it'll blend slightly more.
(so it looks kinda like a p shape)
Hope that makes sense


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry bit late 


I would do all the shuts as you have done !

scotch brite with grey or 1200g all the checks 

base up full car silver ...this must be even before kandy 

kandy full car ...on the last coat dust the door checks 

This is not a kandy concentrate so will not adjust the colour by much if any ...its more just a very transparent base coat 


apply clear as normal inside and out 


Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

You should have put a primer over the repairs tho as these will sink at different rates !

I would use a 2k primer ...when all good...one coat of k seal hok 

are you using hok products all way through primer to clear ?

Tommy


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

mr paint said:


> You should have put a primer over the repairs tho as these will sink at different rates !
> 
> I would use a 2k primer ...when all good...one coat of k seal hok
> 
> ...


Thanks alot guys for all your help and advice. 
Yes tommy i am using hok products all the way through. 
I wouldnt want to risk a reaction.

I sprayed the car into primer last night and notices very fine pin holes off the body filler. The car needs abit more sanding work before paint.

I thought it was ready but obviously not. Will keep sanding


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this finished, my favourite colour and would love to have my own car painted the same, I'll keep on dreaming


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok Guys. The moment you have all been waiting for..

She is finally painted.

I painted the car a couple of weeks ago now but have not had a chance to share any photos. 
I started painting at half 8 at night and did not finish till half 5 the next morning!
I think the results were well worth the effort though.
Considering this is the first ever car i have ever painted i am over the moon with the results.
Surprisingly i didnt make any runs thank god!

All comments and advice are always much appreciated.

Enjoy. Videos at the end




















































http://vid108.photobucket.com/albums/n24/Mikel_18/mgb gt v8/IMG_0559_zpsucmwxoxl.mp4
http://vid108.photobucket.com/albums/n24/Mikel_18/mgb gt v8/IMG_0558_zps7tcjjk2x.mp4
http://vid108.photobucket.com/albums/n24/Mikel_18/mgb gt v8/IMG_0557_zpsjbhkq8hh.mp4
http://vid108.photobucket.com/albums/n24/Mikel_18/mgb gt v8/IMG_0556_zpsvvmoaokm.mp4
http://vid108.photobucket.com/albums/n24/Mikel_18/mgb gt v8/IMG_0555_zpslc8rfdsu.mp4
http://vid108.photobucket.com/albums/n24/Mikel_18/mgb gt v8/IMG_0527_zpsplllxmef.mp4
http://vid108.photobucket.com/albums/n24/Mikel_18/mgb gt v8/IMG_0531_zpssbcmdl6g.mp4


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great work, look orange peel free too.

Lovely colour, well worth the work!


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Good work, colour looks lovely and deep 👍
And first try thats impressive, must have been knackered pulling an all nighter, but worth it


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

rottenapple said:


> Good work, colour looks lovely and deep 👍
> And first try thats impressive, must have been knackered pulling an all nighter, but worth it


With all the fumes aswel. I think I saw a few green goblins driving home too haha.
I am really pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I admire you mate taking on a candy for your first paint job well done


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Id have lacquered it after the silver lol


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Scoobycarl said:


> Id have lacquered it after the silver lol


I do quite like the silver haha. Nice colour. 
Honestly I prayed before I sprayed and watched endless videos on how to paint candy paint on youtube.

I am pleased with how it came out.

Thanks for the nice comments guys


----------

